# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  الرجل الثالث بتنظيم "القاعدة" يظهر في مقابلة نادرة مع قناة باكستانية

## حسان القضاة

عرضت قناة تلفزيونية باكستانياً مقابلة نادرة مع مصطفى أبو اليزيد، الذي يوصف بأنه الرجل الثالث في تنظيم "القاعدة"، بعد القضاء او القبض على 5 أشخاص سابقين كان

أكثر...

----------

